# British Low Angle Block Plane



## Gower (15 Jun 2009)

I would like to buy a low angle block plane. I've had a look at most of the contenders including the new Stanley offering but I'd like to buy British (and steel, sorry Philly). Does anyone know if Clifton are thinking of adding one to their product line or is there an other British made item.
Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Calpol (15 Jun 2009)

This came up recently and I think they (Clifton) are, yes [-o<


----------



## Karl (15 Jun 2009)

Calpol":3bx6tzzc said:


> This came up recently and I think they (Clifton) are, yes [-o<



Don't hold your breath.....

I think I recall Paul Chapman had a look at it a while (years?) back. But there aren't plans to put it into production yet. I think.

Paul will probabaly be along to clarify later.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## woodbloke (15 Jun 2009)

Karl":1zlzotgt said:


> Don't hold your breath.....
> 
> I think I recall Paul Chapman had a look at it a while (years?) back. But there aren't plans to put it into production yet. I think.
> 
> Karl


Paul saw the prototype a while ago, and if memory serves there are no plans at present to put it into production - Rob


----------



## dunbarhamlin (15 Jun 2009)

I asked Mick about the Cliffie at West Dean (as I expect Paul did  )
Alas, on hold for the foreseeable, given current climate.
Of course, Messrs Holtey and Carter each make rather super British metal planes.
But check Philly's anti-transitionals - metal sole with a wooden superstructure. The devil kept pressing them into my hand at WD, and they are wonderful!
Steve


----------



## Gower (15 Jun 2009)

Hello Steve, I've had a look at Philly's website and he doesn't appear to do a block plane in the new composite form. Maybe he might have a go at one. You're right though, they are truly beautiful.
Cheers,
Jim


----------



## yetloh (15 Jun 2009)

I keep asking Karl Holtey when he is going to make a block plane but I don't think it is high on his list of priorities.

By the way, did anyone take a close look at the adjuster on his new 982 at West Dean; it's exquisite.

Jim


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Jun 2009)

Yes, Clifton fully intend to put it into production. I was speaking to Mike Hudson at the West Dean hand tool event and had another play with the prototype  It really is a lovely plane but I've no idea when it will be available - but when it is, I'm having the first one  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## matthewwh (15 Jun 2009)

I've heard a rumour that there might be a small infill smoother kit emerging from the depths of west Wales sometime soon......!


----------



## woodbloke (15 Jun 2009)

Paul Chapman":3hlppp9t said:


> It really is a lovely plane but I've no idea when it will be available - but when it is, I'm having the first one
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


First it's honing guides, next thing it'll be block planes :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Aled Dafis (15 Jun 2009)

matthewwh":3agwm7zy said:


> I've heard a rumour that there might be a small infill smoother kit emerging from the depths of west Wales sometime soon......!



Yes there will be, but it's going to be a high angle smoother. 

I have been thinking about making a thumb plane (the infill version of a low angle block plane), but I have a few other ideas that may, or may not see the light of day first. I still may beat Clifton to it though :wink: 

Paul, do you have pics of the Clifton block? I'm itching to see / get my hands on it / caress it / stroke it. Is this plane thing getting too far?? :roll: 

Cheers

Aled


----------



## woodbloke (15 Jun 2009)

Aled Dafis":3llgmd6c said:


> I'm itching to see / get my hands on it / caress it / stroke it. Is this plane thing getting too far?? :roll:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Aled


Aled...simple answer, yes :lol: Does SWIMBO know that you have these tendencies?  - Rob


----------



## Aled Dafis (15 Jun 2009)

woodbloke":3h8yq6vw said:


> Aled Dafis":3h8yq6vw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm itching to see / get my hands on it / caress it / stroke it. Is this plane thing getting too far?? :roll:
> ...



I'm afraid she does, but I've promised to buy her something nice when I make the first million from my booming plane empire. Do you think she'll appreciate a Clifton Block Plane? :lol: 

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Jun 2009)

Aled Dafis":2f6kkswe said:


> Paul, do you have pics of the Clifton block? I'm itching to see / get my hands on it / caress it / stroke it. Is this plane thing getting too far?? :roll:



No pictures I'm afraid - but I have fondled the prototype a few times  Trust me, you'll like it if it ever gets into production. Mike Hudson is very keen to get it on the production line.

If a few more people were to write to Clico asking about the rumoured block plane, it wouldn't do any harm - if you get my drift :wink: :wink: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## newt (16 Jun 2009)

No pictures I'm afraid - but I have fondled the prototype a few times  

When you start to get physically excited  when holding a plane, you may need to find a help line


----------



## Philly (16 Jun 2009)

Philly to the rescue......
Took this picture in April 2005, so no big rush on getting this into production. :lol: 







Cheers
Philly


----------



## Vann (16 Jun 2009)

Thanks for posting that photo Philly, I was very curious. Is that a wooden cap? 

Unfortunately I have ordered a DX60 (still, I might have had to wait years for the Clifton)

Cheers, Vann


----------



## Philly (16 Jun 2009)

Vann
No problemo!
Yes, it has a bubinga cap - felt good to hold.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Calpol (16 Jun 2009)

Can someone clear up for me if the Cliftons are British Racing Green? Not really relevant but I've heard them called different greens before :?


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Jun 2009)

The colour is the same as Japlac paint in British Racing Green, so I'd say yes.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Calpol (16 Jun 2009)

8)


----------



## Vann (13 Jul 2015)

It seems that the long awaited Clifton block plane is coming. There are a few teasers here https://www.facebook.com/cliftonplanes?ref=profile that show a small bronze plane with an adjustable mouth.

On the downside, it looks like maybe the Clico range of hollow mortise chisels may be deleted. If that's the case then I guess no more Russell-Jennings auger bits etc. either.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Biliphuster (14 Jul 2015)

Tremendous news, it's not often things come good after 6 years. Looking forward to seeing this and reading the reviews.

Also, the old school horizontal mill they use to square up the sides is fantastic, what a piece of kit.


----------



## Peter Sefton (14 Jul 2015)

Project unicorn is well underway and should be available soon, handled a couple of prototypes back at Easter and gave some feedback. It will be interesting to the finished design. It has at least one different feature to the others on the market.

Clifton are at my open day this Saturday and my fingers are crossed for the arrival of the new baby. But like all babies they only come out when they are ready!

Cheers Peter


----------



## Vann (14 Jul 2015)

Peter Sefton":azbt9tz5 said:


> ...handled a couple of prototypes back at Easter...


Were they standard angle or low angle, Peter? 1 5/8" wide iron?

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (14 Jul 2015)

Vann":3bx360ja said:


> On the downside, it looks like maybe the Clico range of hollow mortise chisels may be deleted. If that's the case then I guess no more Russell-Jennings auger bits etc. either.
> 
> Cheers, Vann.



I think the drills and such remained with Clico, rather than going to Thomas Flinn. Which is bad news, given this, which I somehow missed:

https://www.thegazette.co.uk/notice/2253731/

So if you want new auger bits, looks like Japanese or American from now.


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Jul 2015)

I've ordered the block plane already - always said I'll have the first one  Low angle, adjustable mouth, Bubinga lever cap. Should be a cracker 8) 

Should have it by next week if all goes well.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Cheshirechappie (14 Jul 2015)

Sheffield Tony":1xk1cjds said:


> Vann":1xk1cjds said:
> 
> 
> > On the downside, it looks like maybe the Clico range of hollow mortise chisels may be deleted. If that's the case then I guess no more Russell-Jennings auger bits etc. either.
> ...



That is sad. The last traditional maker of Jennings pattern augers, I think, and chairmaker's spoon bits.


----------



## Peter Sefton (14 Jul 2015)

Vann":3pmwc4vg said:


> Peter Sefton":3pmwc4vg said:
> 
> 
> > ...handled a couple of prototypes back at Easter...
> ...



Yep it's low angle and with a 1 5/8" blade Vann

Cheers Peter


----------



## thomasflinn (16 Jul 2015)

Images of the much anticipated Clifton Block plane now available on our facebook page:
www.facebook.com/cliftonplanes

These are hot off production today so final professional images yet to be done! 

10 years in the pipeline under previous ownership but we finally got it there for you all... hope you all enjoy this


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Jul 2015)

Congratulations Katie and your team. Looks like it's been worth the wait.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## PAC1 (16 Jul 2015)

Well done Katie, it is great to see a bold new British product proudly made in Sheffield.


----------



## thomasflinn (17 Jul 2015)

Thank you guys! It really looks amazing - the team have done an excellent job! My job to sell it now


----------



## adidat (17 Jul 2015)

Very nice, is the bubinga screwed from below to the brass plate, any idea on price and when it will be available?

Thanks


----------



## n0legs (17 Jul 2015)

Is there an alternative to the bubinga?


----------



## adidat (17 Jul 2015)

Sorry just seen your other post with link to website, interesting your only naysayer seems to own a berreta silver pigeon, which is a premium shotgun, if he applied the same reasoning to his shotgun purchasing surely he would have a 200 pound Spanish gun rather than one that costs in excess of a grand. 

Whilst the price is high I can understand why, the idea of supporting the English manufacturer is certainly a noble one! 

Adidat


----------



## thomasflinn (17 Jul 2015)

No alternative to bubinga at this stage and would only be an alternative if the demand was there for this.

I rolled my eyes at that comment about the metal handle on my facebook page btw. Some people!

These new planes are available to order on our website now. Batches will be coming through production to satisfy orders.


----------



## Peter Sefton (17 Jul 2015)

Just taken my demo plane out of the box and looking forward to playing with it tomorrow.

Looks great, nice to see some of the tweaks we talked about in the final plane!

Cheers Peter


----------



## iNewbie (18 Jul 2015)

Looks great. 

What was the reason behind making it in bronze than the same material as the other planes?


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 Jul 2015)

It looks great and I like the new colour......but the Clifton jack I bought should have been my favourite plane but I'd sooner swing around the weight of my no6 record. The Clifton just didn't feel comfortable in comparison. I'd love to buy the Clifton block but I can't see it performing better than the much cheaper quangsheng for a fraction of the price- believe me I'd like to think different !


----------



## ColeyS1 (19 Jul 2015)

Edit- think its the hole in the wood to access the screw that niggles. I'm guessing it would work fine covered over, just need to fully remove it and tighten screw if there wasn't enough adjustment on turn wheel ? whatchamacallit


----------



## richarddownunder (19 Jul 2015)

ColeyS1":11mgls1x said:


> It looks great and I like the new colour......but the Clifton jack I bought should have been my favourite plane but I'd sooner swing around the weight of my no6 record. The Clifton just didn't feel comfortable in comparison. I'd love to buy the Clifton block but I can't see it performing better than the much cheaper quangsheng for a fraction of the price- believe  me I'd like to think different !



Its probably a bit early to draw too many conclusions since no-one has really used it yet. If it doesn't perform better, or at least very well, then your quite right there are cheaper alternatives but, if it does perform very well (as I suspect it will, actually, I'm sure it will) I guess it boils down to whether you want to own and use a quality UK-made product or not. I think the Bubinga is an interesting approach as it can be re-modeled to suit the owner as they say on the web site. It seems one of the complaints of block plane is they can be uncomfortable to use. I made a dovetailed block plane a few years ago and used a similar wooden approach and its very comfy to use (although I don't use it much as it took me so long to make I'm dead scared of dropping it, so I use a 60 1/2 which is pretty average at best  )!

Speaking of which, Vann pointed out to me that it doesn't have side dimples and might be a bit slippery and easy to drop. It'd be interesting to get users comments on that.

I'm very interested to see the reviews of how it performs and feels compared with the LV and Lie Nielsen and suspect I'll be adding to the collection at some point. 

Good on Thomas Flinn/Clifton for listening to the folks who have been asking for exactly this tool for quite some time.

Cheers
Richard


----------



## Vann (20 Jul 2015)

Peter Sefton":3ir459bz said:


> Just taken my demo plane out of the box and looking forward to playing with it tomorrow.


Looking forward to your impression of it Peter. 



Paul Chapman":3ir459bz said:


> Should have it by next week if all goes well.


Or yours Paul.



richarddownunder":3ir459bz said:


> Speaking of which, Vann pointed out to me that it doesn't have side dimples and might be a bit slippery and easy to drop. It'd be interesting to get users comments on that.


Yes, I'm intending to purchase one for my 60th birthday later in the year, but they're not cheap, and before I commit my hard earned cash, I have a few reservations that I voiced privately to Richard, and have been intending to raise here. So here goes. As I see it (from photos posted so far):-

Cons:
- no cast iron body option. Bronze is said to sometimes mark timber when planing;
- no side grips (dimples). As it’s likely to be quite heavy, these would possibly help avoid loosing grip;
- no stop on adjustable mouth (that I can see), so you can easily ding the blade while adjusting the mouth or if the knob loosens.

Pros:
- looks VERY nice;
- I love the lever-cap. Attaching the bubinga to a brass plate seems a simple solution - and much nicer than the complicated castings used by Stanley et al.

So I'm looking for comments (any comments) from those who have handled them so far.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Jul 2015)

Hi Vann,

Mine hasn't arrived yet but as soon I have it and I've had a chance to use it, I'll let you know.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## richarddownunder (20 Jul 2015)

Hi Vann

Sorry, didn't mean to jump in and put words in your mouth.  

I have a friend with a LN blockplane, the first time he used it, it flew out of his hand and hit the concrete floor. Can't remember if that was a 'dimpled' one or not.  . It looked a bit munted but still worked OK. Perhaps that is one advantage of bronze?

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Andy Kev. (21 Jul 2015)

I wonder if the lack of side dimples is simply an oversight and that it might be added some time in the future?


----------



## whiskywill (21 Jul 2015)

iNewbie":3t2k61q9 said:


> What was the reason behind making it in bronze than the same material as the other planes?



Just to correct some wrong information. The plane is actually made from brass, not bronze.


----------



## PAC1 (21 Jul 2015)

whiskywill":24nhuckq said:


> iNewbie":24nhuckq said:
> 
> 
> > What was the reason behind making it in bronze than the same material as the other planes?
> ...



That is not what Clifton say: " Made from a high quality bronze casting, made here in Sheffield UK"


----------



## MIGNAL (21 Jul 2015)

Who knows on the dimples. It supposedly went out for testing. If side dimples were necessary you would think that it would have been addressed very early in the design, so perhaps they ruled them out. This isn't difficult stuff. I 'designed' a wooden plane many years ago (OK stole a mix of design ideas from others, eclectic). I did it over 4 or 5 days, making various changes, all with the intent of making a very ergonomic plane. A metal plane is a little more difficult to make changes to but a well equipped machine shop shouldn't have much trouble in milling a couple of dimples in the side of a plane, if only to test whether they are an improvement.
Of course the smaller block (trim) planes don't have side dimples but they are much lighter in weight. I guess we'll soon find out what folk think.


----------



## whiskywill (21 Jul 2015)

PAC1":1cj6nen7 said:


> whiskywill":1cj6nen7 said:
> 
> 
> > iNewbie":1cj6nen7 said:
> ...




The description mentioned both brass and bronze, so I asked and was told that it was made of brass and something like "brass and bronze are interchangeable" I am sure Katie will confirm.


----------



## Mr_P (21 Jul 2015)

Can't wait for the reviews.

Stiff competition out there, especially with the strong pound at the moment.

Veritas block plane with 3 dimples = 147 euros
Bat Plane DX60 with 1 long dimple= 174 Euros
Buy both and get free delivery = 321 Euros / £224

Prices from Dictum


----------



## Racers (21 Jul 2015)

whiskywill":sgy30po7 said:


> The description mentioned both brass and bronze, so I asked and was told that it was made of brass and something like "brass and bronze are interchangeable" I am sure Katie will confirm.




Brass is an alloy copper and zinc Bronze is an alloy copper and tin, so not interchangeable.

Pete


----------



## whiskywill (21 Jul 2015)

Racers":1nbxwtbe said:


> Brass is an alloy copper and zinc Bronze is an alloy copper and tin, so not interchangeable.



That is why I asked the question.

This is the reply I received.

"Hi, It's brass. Sorry for confusion some people interchange the term but it's technically brass. I have amended the website.

Katie"


----------



## iNewbie (21 Jul 2015)

whiskywill":tgvhlgtv said:


> Racers":tgvhlgtv said:
> 
> 
> > Brass is an alloy copper and zinc Bronze is an alloy copper and tin, so not interchangeable.
> ...



Katie may have amended the FB page but its listed as Bronze on the Garicks site for both products.

http://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk/aca ... ml#SID=454

http://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk/aca ... ml#SID=454

I'll say this: that body sure looks like Bronze - while the knurled knobs look like Brass.


----------



## Mr_P (21 Jul 2015)

iNewbie":2cnmete7 said:


> I'll say this: that body sure looks like Bronze - while the knurled knobs look like Brass.



As an owner of a few bronze castings and a bronze lever cap, I am in complete agreement with you.


----------



## richarddownunder (22 Jul 2015)

There are quite a few Brass alloys though. I think the casting alloy has a higher Zn content than the usual yellow stuff that can be cold-worked, so the lower Cu content may alter the colour. Its an interesting choice of material in any case. Itll still tarnish though I guess.

Cheers
Richard


----------



## Fromey (22 Jul 2015)

Mr_P":22qmud2o said:


> Can't wait for the reviews.
> 
> Stiff competition out there, especially with the strong pound at the moment.
> 
> ...



It must be tough for UK distributors at the moment. I've just made a major purchase from Dictum. Nearly half the UK price plus they are sending it to me DHL business premium for no cost. I did think twice about it, but in the long run it's saved me over £200.


----------



## Fromey (22 Jul 2015)

Mr_P":2e0k7s8w said:


> Can't wait for the reviews.
> 
> Stiff competition out there, especially with the strong pound at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saint Simon (22 Jul 2015)

Could some lucky person who already has one of these beautiful looking tools tell us how big it is please. I can't see any dimensions anywhere other than the blade width.
I have to tell myself not to get too excited, its only a tool. And I'm sure other forum contributors will be reiterating that very soon.
thanks
Simon


----------



## Vann (23 Jul 2015)

Peter Sefton":1d1un7bl said:


> Just taken my demo plane out of the box and looking forward to playing with it tomorrow.


Things are very quite. Maybe nobody likes the new plane? :? 

I hope that's not the case. Some of us have been waiting a long time to see this plane, and by a stroke of luck it has been launched just at a time when I have some extra cash to splash.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## richarddownunder (23 Jul 2015)

Vann":1kdodudq said:


> Peter Sefton":1kdodudq said:
> 
> 
> > Just taken my demo plane out of the box and looking forward to playing with it tomorrow.
> ...



Hey Vann
As a gatherer of rusty planes, I'm not sure it fits your requirements anyhow, brass won't rust (maybe tarnishing a little is the best you could hope for) :wink: 

Cheers
Richard


----------



## MIGNAL (23 Jul 2015)

Sorry to say it but I'm not sure about that Bubinga cap. To my eye it has a look of . . . . just being plonked there, almost an after thought. Perhaps it's due to the photo and it looks better in real life. 
I think it needs a more sculpted look, a bit of a scoop rather than that more rigid looking wedge shape. Nothing too drastic, just a subtle change. No idea if that will interfere with things on a technical level, I can't think why it would. I do like the overall idea of the wood cap though. I think it's a nice touch.


----------



## PAC1 (23 Jul 2015)

Vann
I do not think there are many out there yet! Mine has not arrived yet and I am away all next week

Mignal
The good thing is you can sculpt your own to suit your eye and hand


----------



## Vann (23 Jul 2015)

richarddownunder":2bdf0g61 said:


> Hey Vann
> As a gatherer of rusty planes, I'm not sure it fits your requirements anyhow, brass won't rust (maybe tarnishing a little is the best you could hope for) :wink:


Signature corrected :mrgreen: 

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## MIGNAL (23 Jul 2015)

PAC1":2kfkxgne said:


> Vann
> I do not think there are many out there yet! Mine has not arrived yet and I am away all next week
> 
> Mignal
> The good thing is you can sculpt your own to suit your eye and hand



I'm sure you can, probably something I would do but a lot of folk might not be keen to do that considering the price. Actually it's more for the aesthetics rather than the feel in the hand. I don't think that the section I'm referring to comes into contact with the hand. More like a Stanley block plane cap but not as dramatic.


----------



## Tony Zaffuto (23 Jul 2015)

MIGNAL":tuzcbi0f said:


> Sorry to say it but I'm not sure about that Bubinga cap. To my eye it has a look of . . . . just being plonked there, almost an after thought. Perhaps it's due to the photo and it looks better in real life.
> I think it needs a more sculpted look, a bit of a scoop rather than that more rigid looking wedge shape. Nothing too drastic, just a subtle change. No idea if that will interfere with things on a technical level, I can't think why it would. I do like the overall idea of the wood cap though. I think it's a nice touch.



I have to agree with your comment about the cap. However, we are woodworkers and I figure to buy one of these when they hit the US shores. If I don't like the feel of the cap (after all, that's the important part), I will re-shape it so it feels good.

On another note, I like the dimples on original Stanley 60-1/2. But, when I ordered a LV low angle about a decade or so ago, I requested a "special" and Rob Lee sent me one without the three dimples on each side. To me, that plane looks much more handsome, and I've never dropped it!

In closing, I'm wishing the absolute best for Thomas Flinn and Clifton! My Clifton #3 is my favorite smoother. My Pax 14" sash saw is one of my favorite backsaws.


----------



## n0legs (23 Jul 2015)

MIGNAL":1vzsf9ef said:


> Sorry to say it but I'm not sure about that Bubinga cap. To my eye it has a look of . . . . just being plonked there, almost an after thought. Perhaps it's due to the photo and it looks better in real life.
> .



Agreed. Hope so.


----------



## richarddownunder (23 Jul 2015)

Vann":1vls6kyt said:


> richarddownunder":1vls6kyt said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Vann
> ...



Nice! Looks like it might fit the bill after all :lol:


----------



## Peter Sefton (31 Jul 2015)

Sorry for the slow reply  

Had a great open day followed by a short holiday and have had my head down with short courses since then. My demo plane ended going back to Sheffield in the melee after the open day. I don't have my demo plane back yet so my input is from memory and Clifton's info not my detailed inspection. 

Clifton pushed a couple of planes through the production process ready for my open day but they now have them ready for despatch. 

So my initial thoughts and feedback. This is not a full review I will leave that for others.

The planes are a hefty .98 kilos which suits me, with a Bronze body and brass fitting which are set off with a Bubinga cap which I love! Great detailing. It's a low angle 12 degrees with a Cryo treated O1 steel blade 3.4mm thick which takes a great edge. It's 162mm long and is 50mm giving a 1 5/8" blade. 

m https://www.facebook.com/cliftonplanes/ ... =1&theater m 

Behind the mouth has been milled to keep the blade snug in place which offers good lateral adjustment with the Noris style adjuster. This seemed precise with little backlash and positive blade adjustment. The cap iron tension screw was well finished and fitted snuggly below the Bubinga cap but was easy accessed to adjust. 

I gave some feedback at the design stage which included the possible inclusion of side thumb dimples. We discussed the shaping of the low profile Bubinga cap I found a great fit in my hand. The tight tolerance between blade width and body at the mouth were inline with my feedback from the prototype design stage, so 2 out of 3 wishes can't be bad. 

I am really pleased Katie and the guys are moving forward with new production of tools in Sheffield and hope this is a sign of things to come! I hope others enjoy using the plane as I did in the brief time it was in my sticky mitts.

Cheers Peter


----------



## PAC1 (3 Aug 2015)

Mine arrived today. I have given it a quick hone but no more than that. I planed some walnut edge and end grain but need to set it up properly. A quick question should you flatten/ polish the sole as you would a steel plane?


----------



## richarddownunder (3 Aug 2015)

PAC1":247706i4 said:


> Mine arrived today. I have given it a quick hone but no more than that. I planed some walnut edge and end grain but need to set it up properly. A quick question should you flatten/ polish the sole as you would a steel plane?



Isn't it flat? :shock: I'd have thought a 5-minute hone and it should be ready to tackle anything. It really shouldn't need much in the way of further setting up.

Cheers
Richard


----------



## MIGNAL (3 Aug 2015)

What exactly is there to 'set up properly'? You should be sharpening the blade and that's it! That's the whole point of buying a premium plane.


----------



## PAC1 (3 Aug 2015)

richarddownunder":1dxzwarz said:


> PAC1":1dxzwarz said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived today. I have given it a quick hone but no more than that. I planed some walnut edge and end grain but need to set it up properly. A quick question should you flatten/ polish the sole as you would a steel plane?
> ...


It is the first bronze plane I have bought, I was more wondering how people treat bronze rather than suggesting it is not flat.


----------



## richarddownunder (4 Aug 2015)

The only brass planes I have are the ones I have made. Bronze obviously wont 'rust' but, like brass, will tarnish a little with time so if you want to keep it shiny then a bit of polish like Brasso will do the trick, but I wouldn't take to it with any sort of coarse abrasive, particularly at this early stage (and its under warranty). If it's anything like my Clifton planes, it should just all click together and be a really easy job to set up. If not, then maybe there is something wrong. Good luck and keep us posted.

Cheers
Richard


----------



## PAC1 (4 Aug 2015)

MIGNAL":h02ur900 said:


> What exactly is there to 'set up properly'? You should be sharpening the blade and that's it! That's the whole point of buying a premium plane.


Surely as a craftsman you look to optimise the performance of a tool rather than just taking it out of the box and using it. My thoughts were that the performance was good but can I get it working better.


----------



## iNewbie (4 Aug 2015)

PAC1":39aihgx9 said:


> MIGNAL":39aihgx9 said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is there to 'set up properly'? You should be sharpening the blade and that's it! That's the whole point of buying a premium plane.
> ...



Mignal has a point. At that price point it should be perfect from the box with no faffing about - a honing to your personal pleasure, sure. Everything else should be tickety-boo.


----------



## n0legs (4 Aug 2015)

PAC1":318i32nj said:


> My thoughts were that the performance was good but can I get it working better.




In what areas do you think it could be better? 
I'm considering a self prezzie and it would be nice to buy British for a change.


----------



## PAC1 (4 Aug 2015)

n0legs":2jng0xkg said:


> PAC1":2jng0xkg said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts were that the performance was good but can I get it working better.
> ...


The plane itself is excellent, but I literally took it out of the box honed the blade for 5 minutes and ran it over some walnut. I would like to polish the sole and have a play with the norris style adjuster and mouth adjustment. I would also like to properly sharpen the blade. I am sure I can get it sharper, finer set and with some polish/wax get it motoring. I like the weight and the feel in the hand.
The one change I wish they had made is finger depression or dimples.


----------



## MIGNAL (4 Aug 2015)

Don't polish the sole, it's pointless. It will self burnish, whilst planing wood and of course it's going to pick up scratches whether you like it or not. The only way to prevent that is to put it on a shelf and not use it. 
Even though these are an expensive plane they are meant to be used. You can't stop it tarnishing or picking up knocks, dings and scratches. You'll have to learn to like that lived in look, eventually.


----------



## PAC1 (4 Aug 2015)

MIGNAL":3fune52x said:


> Don't polish the sole, it's pointless. It will self burnish, whilst planing wood and of course it's going to pick up scratches whether you like it or not. The only way to prevent that is to put it on a shelf and not use it.
> Even though these are an expensive plane they are meant to be used. You can't stop it tarnishing or picking up knocks, dings and scratches. You'll have to learn to like that lived in look, eventually.


I only buy tools to use and all my tools get the lived in look for real as I use them. On a steel plane I would give it a rub with fine wet and dry paper and then apply some wax to make it run faster over wood. My initial thought was brasso then wax on the same basis but not sure what to do as this is my first Bronze plane, hence my question.


----------



## n0legs (4 Aug 2015)

PAC1":245hlf6f said:


> MIGNAL":245hlf6f said:
> 
> 
> > My initial thought was brasso then wax on the same basis but not sure what to do as this is my first Bronze plane, hence my question.



Well I've worked a fair bit of brass and a bit of bronze over the years (electrical contacts, lugs etc) and both got treated the same. 
I'd clean it up with a copper braid/stocking, scrunched up like wire wool. I wouldn't say it abraded the surface too much, but then again I wasn't always after a mirror finish. 
The only time the brasso came out at work was for some display stuff, who wanted gleaming HV lugs I don't know :lol: They did look rather good though. 
I expect Autosol metal polish will get you some good results.


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Aug 2015)

PAC1":havxmbqz said:


> I would like to polish the sole and have a play with the norris style adjuster and mouth adjustment.



Hi Peter,

Just remember that with a Norris-style adjuster it's advisable to slacken off the lever cap slightly when advancing or retracting the blade in order not to damage the thread. About one turn is sufficient.

Regarding the sole, this is my second bronze plane (the other is a Lie Nielsen small scraper plane). I find that it doesn't really need any maintenance. If you want it to be a bit more slippery, a squiggle with a candle does the trick.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## PAC1 (4 Aug 2015)

Paul, thanks. I will try just a waxing. Given I have spent longer responding to comments on here, then I have using the plane I will go and set it up now!


----------



## PAC1 (4 Aug 2015)

Ok, so I gave the blade a hone up with my ultra fine ceramic stone, a bit of wax on the sole and adjusted the blade and mouth. It now works excellently very fine shavings on both edge and end grain. I tried a piece of English oak and it worked equally well.


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Aug 2015)

8) 8)


----------

